

End to End with AngularJS - davemo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqAyiqUs93c

======
davemo
This is an extension of my screencast "Intro to Angular JS" [1] that focuses
more on intermediate/advanced topics and walks through creating a working web
application on top of the Laravel 4 Web Application Framework. Things you can
expect to learn by watching the screencast:

$http

$rootScope

taking the AuthenticationService [2] we built earlier end-to-end

creating a FlashService for displaying alerts to users

access control for client-side routes with $rootScope and $routeProvider

$httpProvider.responseInterceptors and logging out users automatically if
serverside sessions expire

$routeProvider.resolve property and making view rendering data dependent

laravel 4 migrations, controllers, models, and authentication

[1] - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ILQOFAgaXE>

[2] - [https://github.com/davemo/intro-to-
angularjs/blob/master/app...](https://github.com/davemo/intro-to-
angularjs/blob/master/app/js/app.js#L19)

